# Thanks bcnewe2



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2013)

BCNEWE2! THANK YOU!!

Yep... A public thank you for all your time on the herding help.    

It is so nice to have such a friend that is so "connected" in the heart about our incredible dogs! 

Maybe one day there will be a herding dog page!

Can't wait to update with progress!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 17, 2013)

I humbly accept your thanks and raise you one truly heart felt thank you for all your wonderful LGD expertise and your generosity in sharing it so freely.  
You have helped me to make Jesse the LGD that she is becoming.  You helped open my eyes to a new way (for me) to help my girl to mature into such a wonderful dog.

Anything that I have learned in my 16 years of working with herding dogs that can benefit you or anyone here is a pleasure for me to pass on.  

It's the true dog lovers in us that has us both working so diligently to help our chosen breeds and the families that want the same love and devotion out of their dogs that we share on a daily basis with our own.

You are welcome Southern and looking forward to hearing about Lena's journeys into her new found love of a JOB well done!


----------

